# exit access stairways



## Michael Corbett (Dec 8, 2018)

2018 IBC, section 1019,3 allows two story exit access stairways that are not enclosed within a fire barrier. Comments? In a two story B-Use building can two exit access stairs be the only means of egress?


----------



## Michael Corbett (Dec 8, 2018)

1019.3


----------



## cda (Dec 8, 2018)

Welcome

1st question

It has been like that for a long time


2nd

I want to say yes.

Am I missing something, or more to the question???


----------



## RLGA (Dec 9, 2018)

Michael Corbett said:


> 2018 IBC, section 1019,3 allows two story exit access stairways that are not enclosed within a fire barrier. Comments? In a two story B-Use building can two exit access stairs be the only means of egress?


1. No comments; that has been a part of the code for a long time.
2. Yes, provided the travel distance from the most remote point on the second story, down the stair, and to an exterior exit door is within the distance permitted.


----------



## Michael Corbett (Dec 9, 2018)

RLGA said:


> 1. No comments; that has been a part of the code for a long time.
> 2. Yes, provided the travel distance from the most remote point on the second story, down the stair, and to an exterior exit door is within the distance permitted.


In Connecticut, under our State Supplement, 2015 IBC we have dropped Exc. No 1 which reads: 1. Exit access stairways and ramps that serve or atmospherically communicate between only two stories. Such interconnected stories shall not be open to other stories.  Any other areas it may have relocated?


----------



## cda (Dec 9, 2018)

It might be in chapter 7

Will have to look

But if Ct excluded it in 10 more than likely they excluded it in 7


----------



## cda (Dec 9, 2018)

*712.1.9 Two-story openings.*
In other than Groups I-2 and I-3, a vertical opening that is not used as one of the applications listed in this section shall be permitted if the opening complies with all of the items below:


1.Does not connect more than two stories.


2.Does not penetrate a horizontal assembly that separates fire areas or smoke barriers that separate smoke compartments.


3.Is not concealed within the construction of a wall or a floor/ceiling assembly.


4.Is not open to a corridor in Group I and R occupancies.


5.Is not open to a corridor on nonsprinklered floors.


6.Is separated from floor openings and air transfer openings serving other floors by construction conforming to required shaft enclosures


----------



## Michael Corbett (Dec 9, 2018)

cda: That reference may be exactly what I was looking for. Thank you for taking the time and offering a potential solution. Will cross reference the CT amendments and let the forum know.


----------



## steveray (Dec 10, 2018)

Michael Corbett said:


> In Connecticut, under our State Supplement, 2015 IBC we have dropped Exc. No 1 which reads: 1. Exit access stairways and ramps that serve or atmospherically communicate between only two stories. Such interconnected stories shall not be open to other stories.  Any other areas it may have relocated?



Our fire guys have not fully embraced the exit access stair yet...

*(Amd) 712.1.12 Unenclosed stairs and ramps*. Vertical floor openings created by unenclosed
stairs or ramps in accordance with Section 1019.3 shall be permitted.

*(Amd) 1019.3 Occupancies other than Groups I-2 and I-3.* In other than Group I-2 and I-3
occupancies, floor openings containing exit access stairways or ramps that do not comply with
one of the conditions listed in this section shall be enclosed with a shaft enclosure constructed in
accordance with Section 713.
1. In buildings equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with
Section 903.3.1 with other than Group H or I occupancies, an exit access stairway serving
an occupant load of less than 10 not more than one story above the level of exit discharge.
2. In Group R-1, R-2 or R-3 occupancies, exit access stairways and ramps connecting four
stories or less serving and contained within a single residential dwelling unit or sleeping
unit or live/work unit.
3. Exit access stairways serving and contained within a Group R-3 congregate residence or
a Group R-4 facility are not required to be enclosed.
4. Exit access stairways connecting the first and second floors of Group R-1 bed and
breakfast establishments. Stairways connecting the second and third floors in such
occupancies shall be enclosed with fire separation assemblies having a fire-resistance
rating of not less than 1 hour. Stairways connecting the basement and the first floor
occupancies shall be enclosed with fire partitions having a fire-resistance rating of not less
than ½ hour with 20-minute fire-resistance-rated door assemblies. Fire-resistance
assemblies at stairways in Group R-1 bed and breakfast establishments shall not be
required to be supported by fire-resistance-rated construction.
5. Exit access stairways and ramps within an atrium complying with the provisions of Section
404.
6. Exit access stairways and ramps in open parking garages that serve only the parking
garage.
7. Exit access stairways and ramps serving open-air seating complying with the exit access
travel distance requirements of Section 1029.7.
8. Exit access stairways and ramps serving the balcony, gallery or press box and the main
assembly floor in occupancies such as theaters, places of religious worship, auditoriums
and sport facilities.
9. Stairways serving outdoor facilities where all portions of the means of egress are
essentially open to the outside.
10. Exit access stairways serving mezzanines complying with the provisions of Section 505.


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2018)

What you fellow CT said


----------



## mike-d (Jan 9, 2019)

hello! 
i'm a newbie here and somewhat of a newbie to deciphering building code. 

On this topic, i have a similar condition as noted in the original post, the difference being my project is a TI of 3 levels (and in the CBC 2016 code). I wanted to ask for code interpretation; i'm having my occupants (the majority is Group B, 'open-office use') from L2 and L3, exit the building using 1 of 2, 1hr. rated stair shafts down to a 1hr. rated exit corridor, to the final exit door and exit discharge. The fact that the exit shafts are 1hr. construction, does the stair shaft path have to be included into the overall max travel distance, from the furthest remote point, per table 1017.2? (the building is on a fully automatic fire sprinkled system).

thank you for your help!
-md


----------



## steveray (Jan 9, 2019)

The rated stair EXIT enclosure does not count as travel distance....Outside of CT where they can have open stairs or a mezzanine type situation CPET and travel distance start at the furthest point of the upper level...

Mike, If you need further help, please start your own thread and we will assist however we can.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## mike-d (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks steveray, and appreciate the reply. duly noted on starting a new thread. implementing building codes on projects is like 'black magic' sometimes...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 9, 2019)

The rated stairs are part of the EXIT a corridor rated or not is defined as part of the EXIT ACCESS. You cannot leave an exit and travel through an exit access to reach the EXIT DISCHARGE. 
2012 IBC
1009.2 Interior exit stairways.
Interior exit stairways shall lead directly to the exterior of the building or shall be extended to the exterior of the building with an exit passageway conforming to the requirements of Section 1023, except as permitted in Section 1027.1.

See Section 
SECTION 1023
EXIT PASSAGEWAYS
and 1022.3.1
1022.3.1 Extension.
Where interior exit stairways and ramps are extended to an exit discharge or a public way by an exit passageway, the interior exit stairway and ramp shall be separated from the exit passageway by a fire barrier constructed in accordance with Section 707 or a horizontal assembly constructed in accordance with Section 711, or both. The fire-resistance rating shall be at least equal to that required for the interior exit stairway and ramp. A fire door assembly complying with Section 716.5 shall be installed in the fire barrier to provide a means of egress from the interior exit stairway and ramp to the exit passageway. Openings in the fire barrier other than the fire door assembly are prohibited. Penetrations of the fire barrier are prohibited.

Exception: Penetrations of the fire barrier in accordance with Section 1022.5 shall be permitted.


----------



## mike-d (Jan 9, 2019)

thanks mtlogcabin, much appreciated. i think my design meets the sections you call-out for 'egress-stair 1'. for 'egress-stair 2', my plan is to have a portion of the L1 occupants use the same 'exit lobby' that the L2, L3 occupants are using, which leads to an direct exit. stair 2 is also 1hr. rated construction and so is the lobby. the lobby doors will have panic hardware....does that make sense? (is there a way to post images here? it would be great if i could show you a sketch...)

thanks!
-md


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 25, 2019)

Check for fire sprinkler exception to enclosure of egress stair within same space.


----------



## E blum (Mar 28, 2019)

Hello

I’m in NY and building a school class E, my question is if I have 3 story interior stairway, this stairways also has an exit to the street, but i don’t need it for a means of egress i have enough without that stairs, does this stairs need to be fire rated and enclosed?


Thanks


----------



## RLGA (Mar 28, 2019)

E blum said:


> Hello
> 
> I’m in NY and building a school class E, my question is if I have 3 story interior stairway, this stairways also has an exit to the street, but i don’t need it for a means of egress i have enough without that stairs, does this stairs need to be fire rated and enclosed?
> 
> ...


Yes, per Section 1019.3 unless you can make the stair can comply with Condition #4.


----------



## E blum (Mar 28, 2019)

RLGA said:


> Yes, per Section 1019.3 unless you can make the stair can comply with Condition #4.


Thanks for replying 

But see 1019.1 general, my understanding is that this section is for the whole 1019 section it says "serving as an exit service component in a means of egress system shell comply with the requirements of this section" 

In my case it’s not part of the means of egress system????


----------



## RLGA (Mar 28, 2019)

Then, go to Section 712 and see if you can have openings through three stories without an enclosure. To save you some time, you can't unless you call it an atrium or an exit access stairway.


----------



## E blum (Mar 28, 2019)

where in section 712?


----------



## RLGA (Mar 28, 2019)

Section 712.1 "Each vertical opening shall comply in accordance with one of the protection methods in Sections 712.1.1 through 712.1.16." 

In your situation, you would have two vertical openings if the stairs are not enclosed. Thus, the following evaluation of your situation for each of the sections indicated:
712.1.1 - Since you're trying to avoid an enclosure, making it a shaft would be counter to your objective (but you can do it).
712.1.2 - Not applicable since the area with the stair is not a dwelling unit (I assume).
712.1.3 - Not applicable since no escalator is involved.
712.1.4 - Not applicable since the opening is not because of a through penetration.
712.1.5 - Not applicable since the opening is not a joint between floor construction.
712.1.6 - Not applicable since the opening is not a duct or air transfer opening.
712.1.7 - You can call it an atrium, which is an opening connecting two or more stories. To be an atrium, you'll have to comply with Section 404, which requires a sprinkler system throughout the building (except for portions of the building separated from the atrium by 2-hour fire barriers) and smoke control (with standby power for active smoke control systems).
712.1.8 - Not applicable since the opening is not a chimney.
712.1.9 - Not applicable since the opening is three stories and not two stories.
712.1.10 - Not applicable since the building is not a parking garage (I assume).
712.1.11 - Not applicable since mezzanines are not involved.
712.1.12 - You can call it an exit access stair and comply with Section 1019.3, Condition 4.
712.1.13 - Not applicable since you can't put a horizontal fire door or access door over each opening at a stair.
712.1.14 - Not applicable since the building is not a Group I-3 (I assume).
712.1.15 - Not applicable since the opening is not for a skylight in a roof.
712.1.16 - Only applicable if you can find elsewhere in the code that allows openings through more than two stories without an enclosure for your situation (I don't know of any).


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 29, 2019)

RG, "you sir" are good. Your contributions are much appreciated.


----------



## E blum (Mar 29, 2019)

Can a LULA Elevator can be used as a means of egrees?


----------



## RLGA (Mar 29, 2019)

A LU/LA elevator is acceptable as part of an accessible route, and per IBC Section 1009.2, an accessible route can be used as one of the accessible means of egress. However, since it is an elevator, then it must comply with Section 1009.4, which requires standby power and possibly an area of refuge.


----------



## E blum (Mar 29, 2019)

RLGA said:


> A LU/LA elevator is acceptable as part of an accessible route, and per IBC Section 1009.2, an accessible route can be used as one of the accessible means of egress. However, since it is an elevator, then it must comply with Section 1009.4, which requires standby power and possibly an area of refuge.


Does the code specify somewhere that a “LULA” is acceptable?


----------



## RLGA (Mar 29, 2019)

E blum said:


> Does the code specify somewhere that a “LULA” is acceptable?


By reference to ICC/ANSI A117.1-2009 in IBC Section 1102.1. 

ICC/ANSI A117.1-2009 addresses LU/LA elevators in Section 408.


----------



## E blum (Mar 29, 2019)

In IBC Section 1102.1. I don’t see anything about LULA and in ICC/ANSI A117.1-2009 it does talk about it but I don’t see where it says that it can be used as a means of egress


----------



## RLGA (Mar 29, 2019)

E blum said:


> In IBC Section 1102.1. I don’t see anything about LULA and in ICC/ANSI A117.1-2009 it does talk about it but I don’t see where it says that it can be used as a means of egress


Section 1009.2 states that an accessible means of egress can be any of the items listed, and in the number one position is an "Accessible route complying with Section 1104." IBC Section 1104 provides the scoping requirements for accessibility and by referencing ICC/ANSI A117.1-2009, Chapter 4 of that standard provides the technical requirements for accessible routes. Within Chapter 4, Section 408 provides the requirements for LU/LA elevators, which means that a LU/LA elevator can be part of an accessible route. Also, IBC Section 1109.7 (the accessibility chapter) states that elevators (which includes LU/LA elevators) must comply with Chapter 31, and Chapter 31 references ASME A17.1-2016 _Safety Code for Elevators and Escalators_, which also includes requirements for LU/LA elevators.


----------

